# is this a respray?



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

So I picked up my new (to me) car, I was working on it yesterday and in the sun I noticed these strange marks in the paint. This is just above the rear wheel I think it's seen a respray.

Sorry for the poor pictures, I only had my phone to hand.


















The marks I'm looking at are the ones in the middle of the picture, they look like scratches but are flat and can only be seen at certain angles when the light catches them right.

If it's seen some spray it's not the end of the world as above it some chrome trim is dented as well, so I guess it is the result of whatever caused that.

The real question is, can I do anything about them short of another respray?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

It's hard to judge by the pictures, looks like the lacquer is in correctly applied, wet sanding to smooth the finish and machine polishing on top; this may work, but not 100% certain.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

i would say thats definitely seen paint outside of the factory. Wet sanding will improve it, but not guaranteed. 

What car is it out of interest?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I think it's a audi a4 for sure, looks like it to myeself, or a BMW, i would say a German car.


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

A4 cab, 2005. It's actually in pretty good condition, so as I say it's not the end of the world.

I thought it might be the paint under the clearcoat thats causing it and as such I dont' think I can do much about it. I haven't got round to giving it a "first" good clean yet, so taking the rotary to it may help I guess. Not sure I'd trust myself sanding it!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I thought it was A4, to be honest with you, have you just brought the car, if you have a ptg on hand, take some readings, if there's plenty of paint to play with, then you are in luck, just machine polish buddie all the way through, it's a try and error, but machining will help.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. 
Those marks you are seeing are from the edge of body filler where it's been repaired, all to common with repairs that have not had the filler blended in properly when it's rubbed down, also the paint edge of the repair has not been feathered back far enough.
It's where the primer has not had chance cure properly, so when it's painted it will look fine, but with 2k primer/paints there's a curing process, so over time it will be out gassing, then after a while as it fully cures the primer/paint will draw into the repair leaving you with the marks you are now seeing.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Andyb0127 said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
> Those marks you are seeing are from the edge of body filler where it's been repaired, all to common with repairs that have not had the filler blended in properly when it's rubbed down, also the paint edge of the repair has not been feathered back far enough.
> It's where the primer has not had chance cure properly, so when it's painted it will look fine, but with 2k primer/paints there's a curing process, so over time it will be out gassing, then after a while as it fully cures the primer/paint will draw into the repair leaving you with the marks you are now seeing.


your not joking that is bad news


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

so I guess I'll have to live with it.

To be honest it doesn't surprise me that it may have been repaired. As I said, there is a dent in the chrome trim which would indicate something along the lines of something having fallen on it, rather than crash damage.

I have actually bought a bit of replacement trim for it, so when I fit that I guess I'll be able to see the panel from behind and gauge what sort of damage has occurred.

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

yup to corse sanding marks and the primer has sunk back into the scratches and the paint has now pulled in through the drying procces 

but yup flatten and repaint !

tommy


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

thats a diy cowboy job but a wet sand and good polish should work a treat it only looks like laquer is badly applied paint itself looks ok from what i can c


----------



## David.A (Feb 14, 2012)

Andyb0127 said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
> Those marks you are seeing are from the edge of body filler where it's been repaired, all to common with repairs that have not had the filler blended in properly when it's rubbed down, also the paint edge of the repair has not been feathered back far enough.
> It's where the primer has not had chance cure properly, so when it's painted it will look fine, but with 2k primer/paints there's a curing process, so over time it will be out gassing, then after a while as it fully cures the primer/paint will draw into the repair leaving you with the marks you are now seeing.


As Andy said plus there looks to be some 320 grit maybe even 180 grit sanding marks where they haven't worked their way through the grades well enough.


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

As others have already said and just confirm... Sorry dude but that looks for all the world like a bodged repair. I see these most weeks at dealers when doing PDR. The panel has been filled and finished poorly leaving sadning marks in the filler. It has the been painted and clear coated (possibly as well) over the top. The only way out is to have it stripped and re done properly. Sorry again dude, it's a gutter!


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks again for all the opinions. I'm going to live with it because it's (I hope!) a good car.

I may re-evaluate again next year but for now I'll just not take photos from that angle

:lol:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

As above I know it's bad news.
But you could flat the laquer and correct it, but the only problem you will come up against is the fact that yes you can correct it, but after a while it will come back again, there's only so many times you could correct it before you strike through.


----------

